# White Allen Chevrolet Bass Tourny



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey fellow anglers, the 4th Annual White Allen Bass tournament is schedualed for Saturday , May 5th , 7:00 to 3:00 at Acton Lake

Sponsors, Along with White Allen are the "Outdoor Connection" radio show , hosted by Jerry Kripp, Hueston Woods/Acton Lake State Park, and the Electric Bass Circuit. 

Pre-registrations forms can be found at www.electric-bass.org "click on the navigation menu, scroll down to White Allen Bass tourament and "click" . You will also see some pictures of last years catches.

All paricipants will be eligibile for the prize drawings after the tournament, but you must be present. Last year, thanks to White Allen and Jerry Kripp there were some nice prizes given away.

Also, White Allen will be having it's annual fishing seminar on March 3rd at the dealership on Main Street (Dayton). There will be speakers and vendors and if any one would like to pre-register at that time , I will be there.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

I was hoping to be able to fish this tourny this year but it is the same day as Miami's graduation!


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Just another heads up.....This Sat. March 3rd from 10 to 5 is the White Allen Sportsman Show at the dealership on North Main (Dayton).

Some local anglers and sportsmen will be speaking.

There will be vendors......fishing, hunting, tree stands, trail cameras, crappie jigs , catfish, fly fishermen , plus more

Also, live deer display and a trout pond for the kids.

I'll be there also with info about the White Allen Bass tournament coming up in May.

It's a good show. The fellows from White Allen do a good job.


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

Can an 18' bassboat be used in this tournament, or is it limited to smaller boats?


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

From what I understand, it is open to all boat sizes, as long as you do not use a motor with more than 10hp while on the lake. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, this is an "open" tournament. Subject to lake laws, which is a 10 hp limit. Also, the bass is a 15" min. All boat sizes as long as you have proper live well to keep the bass alive.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Another neat thing we are doing this year. It is voluntary, but Jerry Kripp of the "Outdoor Connection" radio show is wanting to do a follow up of the tourney on the radio show (to be schedualed later).

It can be done in studio or over the phone, but if you have never been in a radio studio or done a live radio show, it is a neat experience.

Winners will get first call (again totally voluntary) but other teams will/could get an invite.

If by chance you've got sponsors, helping your fishing endeavors, you will be able to give them a plug (which never hurts to be able to tell them you advertised them on live radio).

Anyway, it is a fun friendly, relatively inexpensive tournament. Hope to get a full field this year (60 boats max.) Entry fee is $40 which includes the Big Bass pot.

There is also prizes, that will be randomly drawn at the end of the tournament (must be present).

Pre-registration forms and rules can be found at www.electric-bass.org click on the navigation menu, scroll down to "white allen bass tourney" and click. Also, some pics from last year can be seen.


----------

